# Just an opinion on my Marantz SR8500



## wenzu78 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi there fellow shack buddies.

I've been looking into upgrading my system for some time now and it is obvious I need to also consider reselling my awesome AVR.

It is still in pristine condition. But I was worried I would loose a lot buy selling it.

I was looking into moving up to the new SR6007...

What do you think my old powerhouse would be worth today?

Thank you all.

Lawrence from Malta.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I did a quick search on the internet & came up with several in mint condition for $300. What are you trying to accomplish by upgrading? That sounds like a solid unit.


----------



## wenzu78 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi there tonto,

Thank you for your quick reply. I also confirm that I found units selling at around $300, but IMO it's way too low for such an amp.

Since am about to redesign the lounge area, with a new LCD installed on a floating wall, I also wanted to have internet play, capability of software updates and HDMI connections... but my DVI-to-HDMI still serves me well.

So I take it that you don't suggest I look into other prospects?

Thank you very much for your time.

Cheers.


----------



## wenzu78 (Aug 27, 2012)

Tonto said:


> I did a quick search on the internet & came up with several in mint condition for $300. What are you trying to accomplish by upgrading? That sounds like a solid unit.


Am awaiting your further advice as am still undecided whether to keep the unit or part with it.

Thank you tonto.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

wenzu78 said:


> Am awaiting your further advice as am still undecided whether to keep the unit or part with it.
> 
> Thank you tonto.


I say keep it as a backup or for another room like one poster above said. I know you don't feel $300 is a fair price but what ppl are willing to pay for something defines market value. 

With HDMI being so prevalent, lossless codecs (although other device can do that (PCM)) and younger buyers favoring internet connection, pristine GUIs, Iphone everything, it will continue decreasing in value with time. Perhaps if you hold on to it long enough, it may become a collectable, who knows :justdontknow:


----------



## wenzu78 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi there Yoda,

Thank you for your reply. 

I guess holding onto to this unit seems to be the better way for me. 

I haven't been us to date with stuff for the past few years as we were moving houses and with the arrival of a newborn.

I will definitely look for a replacement tv (3D enabled), and will keep on using my trustworthy PS3 for music streaming.

My other wish is to buy a better bluray player and my total budget would be of around €1500 (both tv and player).

Any suggestions welcome.

Cheers

Lawrence.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

For a normal ppl budget (like yours and mine), any of the big guys makes a pretty good plasma, LCD, LED. I favor plasma as my room as no windows. I favor Panasonic due to good reliability tracking but Samsung, LG, Sony etc all make descent tv. Just go with features you like.

For blu ray, same thing. Your PS3 is regarded as one of the best player out there. But if you prefer a stand alone, any of the big company produces a good player. BD playback is very good with any brand so again, choose features you prefer (internet content, disc load time, file format playback, 3D etc.) I prefer Sony because I have some SACDs.
If you keep your receiver, I would choose a blu ray player with multichannel analog so you can get the best audio available to you. Most BD player will have internal decoding capabilities (into linear PCM). RCA cables from your BD multichannel out to your receiver's multichannel in will give you the best audio available for you, much better than optical or coaxial's lossy DD or DTS. For image, just do the HDMI from your blu ray player to your TV. 

cheers


----------



## wenzu78 (Aug 27, 2012)

How is PS3's 3D playability compared say to a new Marantz unit? 

I know that my PS3 is a solid sub-€300 model, but I would like to use that for music streaming and play BD exclusively on my new player.

Basically if 3D could be catered for by the PS3, than I would totally concentrate on audio quality in my shortlist.

As for tv, I currently own an old generation 100hz Toshiba, 42in. It still serves us nearly daily. I wouldn't dismiss anything new from Toshiba of course.

However my room will only fit a 47in max.

What's your say?


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I also have a PS3 and just like you, I prefer a stand alone BD player. 

Receivers with HDMI are popular because they reduce the # of interconnects you use. You use HDMI out of all your components (TV, BD player, gaming console, computer, etc) into your receiver and only 1 HDMI from your receiver to your TV. Also, whenever your change source, everything is done automaticaly (shifting from BD to TV with 1 button). In your case, because you would use component for sound and HDMI for video(from player to TV), your receiver don't need to be 3D compatible, just your tv and player.


I don't have a 3D capable tv so I can't comment on the PS3's performance on 3D. I suspect you will get very good 3D playback on any 3D capapble unit. 
As long as you have a 3D capable tv and a 3D capable BD player, you're good to go. Some higher end BD player (Sony BDP 790, Oppo 93,95 etc) will even convert 2D into 3D and apparently will do a good job of it.

confused yet :gulp:?


----------



## wenzu78 (Aug 27, 2012)

Not yet totally confused 

That's exactly how I would hook up my kit.

Basically a good 47in LCD 3D enabled and a stand-alone BD will get me going.

I believe that Oppo are not available on the Maltese Islands as yet. And pity A4L don't ship outside the States :/

Thank you for your time yoda.

Cheers


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

wenzu78 said:


> Not yet totally confused
> 
> That's exactly how I would hook up my kit.
> 
> ...


You got it. If you do go with Oppo, they all have multichannel analog out so you're good to go in the audio department as well. FWIW, in most cases, most ppl will admit that they can't tell the difference between DTS and DTS Master HD.

happy shopping and keep posting

cheers


----------



## wenzu78 (Aug 27, 2012)

Will surely do.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, have been out of pocket. The resale value on electronics in poor with all the improvements that keep coming out. I would keep the unit since it seems you can work around your needs with it. If you are going to buy a new LCD TV, you could look into the wi-fi models that come with internet/streaming capabilities & you should be fine.


----------



## wenzu78 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi again tonto...

Yea it seems the most plausible solution of all. The unit has gathered rave comments from whoever has seen and heard it's magic, so I'll gladly work the upgrade around it.

So now am simply looking into a €500 BDP with 7.1ch audio out and a 3D LCD 47" good for both movies and gaming. 

Total budget around €1850... any suggestions?

Thank you.


----------

